# Interested in VSS on MS2? Look here.



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

This would open up a new world of possibilities including gear based boost control... show your support here: 

http://msextra.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=91&t=45442 

:thumbup:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm afraid I have to side with Ken and James (the MS2/Extra developers) on this. Get an MS3 if you want VSS (and all of the other cool features). Don't get me wrong, MS2 running Extra firmware is an awesome product, but MS3 with the faster more powerfull processor and 3Xpander card is simply the best bang for the buck in the standalone market. The increase in available I/O channels alone makes it worth upgrading, never mind the fact that EVERYTHING works better.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Meh... $424 + shipping of MS3/MS3X in my cart to go that route. :sly:


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

DieGTi said:


> Meh... $424 + shipping of MS3/MS3X in my cart to go that route. :sly:


 So sell your MS2 and buy an MS3/3X kit..... for $468 + shipping


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Would go to the full sequential so: 

12' MegaSquirt Wiring Harness for MS3X 
$89.00 $89.00 

MegaSquirt-III daughterboard kit MegaSquirt-III daughterboard kit 
$199.00 $199.00 

MegaSquirt-III MS3X Expansion Card MegaSquirt-III MS3X Expansion Card 
$90.00 $90.00 

MegaSquirt-III V3.0 Black Anodized Case MegaSquirt-III V3.0 Black Anodized Case 
$40.00 $40.00 

USB cable for MegaSquirt-III USB cable for MegaSquirt-III 
$6.95 $6.95 
Total: $424.95 

I can probably sell my ms2 processor and old case and recoup maybe $100 if I'm lucky.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

I meant get a V3.0 MS3 kit and an MS3X and and sell your whole MS2. It's significantly cheaper that way and you should be able to recoup at least $300 for your MS2 (I'll give you $300 for it)


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

MS3 is the only way to go. Pretty much everything is software configured, so no more lame soldering . It's almost like real standalone, lol :laugh:.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

If I go to Ms3 it won't be until the car comes off the road for the winter... due to the the potential for downtime. I'll push for vss support for ms2 until then. It will only benefit the current users if that support is extended.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

You can push for it or you can just write your own code. That is part of the beauty of MS, if you can't write code, seems you have to live with what is available and what those who do write the code deem worth their efforts and time. Or you can upgrade to MS3 and get the feature(s) you want.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

I have basic coding education in c++... It would require some study to learn more and manipulate msextra I imagine. I'm learning telecommunications longhaul circuitry as part of my day job so learning coding in addition would be a bit of a lift.... I would like to learn but probably a better candidate to buy.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

You can always do MS3 and the case without the 3x and just modify the V3 to use the hall input or build another opto circuit to deal with the VSS. Then upgrade to 3X later because you know you'll want to


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

Remember the Chase Sapphire commercial where the guy is day dreaming about using his points for a vacation and the wife walks in with a new dress instead? Not in my house...


----------

